# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Xin anh em trong diễn đàn giúp đỡ với ạ! E đang cần file cắt cnc như hình ạ

## phat.qcmv

nhờ anh em trong diễn đàn giúp đỡ. cho em xin file cnc với ạ.

----------

